# The difference between a Dumb Ass & Smart Ass!



## music6000 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Aug 7, 2020)

a farmer i worked with told me "work with your brains, not with your back!"


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 23, 2020)

Dave's Law:
_"It is better to be a Smart Ass than a Dumb Ass."_


----------



## Ratimus (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm fond of asking people what the difference is between a burro and a burrow. If they don't know the difference, it proves they couldn't tell their ass from a hole the ground.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 23, 2020)

Or a burro, a burrow, a borough and maybe a bureau for fun.


----------

